# any recommendations for wax/polish for black paint ??



## ECS 1.8T (Jun 23, 2008)

Got alot of swirls and never polished or waxed car before....looking for some advice and products that would be good to try before I do the wet-sand-cut-polish dance.
thanks


----------



## 98vrsix (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: any recommendations for wax/polish for black paint ?? (ECS 1.8T)*

ME too


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: any recommendations for wax/polish for black paint ?? (98vrsix)*

Zymol HD Cleanse or a clay bar, followed by Zymol Carbon wax. When you wash the car use Zymol Clear, NOT Dawn dishwashing liquid! 
I have a Black 1990 Corrado_G60 with factory paint... It's expensive stuff, but worth the expense. I have a friend with a 1980 Porsche 911 Targa with factory paint. While he was away on a trip, his son rolled the 911 out of the garage, used HD Cleanse on it, and waxed it. He still cannot believe what a difference it made... 
Zymol Carbon is formulated for dark colored cars. The HD Cleanse will look like you're taking off paint as it removes year worth of garbage from the surface of the paint. My Corrado looked like it needed paint when I bought it in 1997. After I spent a weekend really working on the paint, she looks so beautiful people at work thought I had it painted.


----------



## ECS 1.8T (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: any recommendations for wax/polish for black paint ?? (where_2)*

Awesome. Appreciate the info. I really want my black to be black again. I got a 2002 GTI 1.8T and it really is kinda faded so I wanted to try to get it up to par myself, rather than paying someone $250.00.
Thanks for the help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS 1.8T (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: any recommendations for wax/polish for black paint ?? (ECS 1.8T)*

bump for more options ???


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: any recommendations for wax/polish for black paint ?? (ECS 1.8T)*

Look at this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4291959
Then search his name to see his old threads (Presidential_Detail), He does outstanding work and he lists the products that he uses.
I have tried the HD stuff from Zymol. I didn't particularity like it. But it does smell good. It was hard to remove and didn't seem to do much. The carbon wax from Zymol was ok, I didn't think it was fantastic by any means.


----------



## jhpbriton (Mar 25, 2009)

ZYMOL....best. My brother and I took an entire Saturday afternoon in my garage with his 92 GLI. Went in looking 6/10 came out 9/10. Plus his car is parked in the street 24/7.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

looks to be old and somewhat forgotten, but I prefer the Autoglym line of products. A bit pricey, but really in a league of their own. For normal waxing/sealing, I use a 60/40 blend of Super Resin Polish and Liquid Hardwax. For cleaning the paint, I use and like the Mothers Claybar system. Works really really well, but don't EVER drop it. If you do, chuck it in the trash.


----------



## Moneypit_GL (Jun 4, 2009)

check out you local auto paint shop 3M makes this stuff called microfinishing compound with a soft buffer i have saved 20 year old paint jobs with this.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/po...JV4gl (thats a long one)


----------

